# Scott Contessa CR1 Pro: anyone ride this?



## LOUISSSSS

Any ladies ride this bike? what do you think of it?

https://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/category/8453/contessa_race


Size
XXS/47

Weight
7.50 kg / 16.52 lbs


Frame
Scott new CR1 HMF NET
IMP Carbon technology
Road Comfort geometry
Standard BB


Fork
Scott new CR1
HMF NET
1 1/8 " Carbon steerer
Integrated Carbon
Dropout

Headset
Ritchey Pro
integrated

Derailleur (Rear)
Shimano Ultegra
RD-6700
20 Speed

Derailleur (Front)
Shimano Ultegra
FD-6700

Shifters
Shimano Ultegra
ST-6700
Dual control
20 Speed

Brakes
Shimano Ultegra
BR-6700
Super SLR
Dual pivot

Crankset
Shimano Ultegra
Compact
FC-6750
Hollowtech II
50 x 34 T


BB-Set
Shimano Ultegra


Handlebar
Scott Road Drop
Contessa
31.8 mm
Lady Anatomic

H'stem
Scott Contessa
Road OS
1-1/8" - 31.8 mm

Pedals
()() Will Get Origin 8 White Track pedals

Seatpost
Alloy 31.6mm
w/o offset

Seat
Fizik Vitesse HP

Hub (Front)
Shimano
WH-6700

Hub (Rear)
Shimano
WH-6700

Chain
Shimano Ultegra
CN-6700

Cassette
Shimano
CS-6700
10 speed
11-28 T

Spokes
Shimano
WH-6700

Rims
Shimano
WH-6700
16 Front / 20 Rear

Tires
Continental
Ultra Race
700 x 23 C


----------



## LOUISSSSS

probably not, because they're sold out for the 2010 year.

but heres one of them:


----------



## il sogno

So you got it? How does she like it?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

yep i got it, and shes been riding on it once only but she loves it. shes finishing up finals week then we'll do more riding with my new bike. thanks for asking!


----------



## LOUISSSSS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270590427513

just picked up these bottle cages for the contessa. only 1 of them will go on for now.


----------



## skyliner1004

LOUISSSSS said:


> probably not, because they're sold out for the 2010 year.
> 
> but heres one of them:


weighed this bike today w/ pedals, carbon fiber cage (18g), and rear reflector.

16lbs 14oz. Or 16.875lbs.


----------



## atcha

i like this bike but can't work out what the best size is for me. I can get an xs and am 158cm with inseam of 71cm.can you please PLEASE tell me .. 
your height
your inseam size
the height of the top tube on your bike
how much clearance you have when you stand over it
this is an xxs?

thanks heaps


----------



## il sogno

atcha said:


> i like this bike but can't work out what the best size is for me. I can get an xs and am 158cm with inseam of 71cm.can you please PLEASE tell me ..
> your height
> your inseam size
> the height of the top tube on your bike
> how much clearance you have when you stand over it
> this is an xxs?
> 
> thanks heaps


Try this to see if you're in the ballpark.

Stand over the top tube.

Lift the bike up as far as you can. 

The size is about right if you've lifted it about 1"-2" off the ground.


----------



## atcha

*i dont have the bike and so i cant do that..*

which is why i am asking the questions


----------



## il sogno

atcha said:


> which is why i am asking the questions


One to two inches of clearance should be fine.


----------



## atcha

i am not asking what clearance i need on a bike. You are not understanding my question.


----------



## adamssss

go to the scott website and look at the geometry and specs try to take it from there


----------



## atcha

i have looked on the scott website, of course that was my first port of call.Things i have heard from other scott contessa cr1pro bike owners defy the measurements. Hence, I am continueing seeking actual owners for info. Thats where my research is at, so if you do own this bike, lucky you and would you mind giving me your 2 cents worth.Thanks


----------



## JDuc

I have recently purchased this bike (as in the last 2 weeks). It is not sold out at Sun & Ski, for what it is worth.

I am 5' 6" & ended up going with a XS - 49cm.

I was recently measured at my LBS so I can provide my measurements if it will help you.

Functional Height: 67.5"
Shoulder Width: 14.26"
Shoulder Height: 56.75"
Arm Length: 23.95"
Pelvic Bone Height: 39.6"
Fist Height: 32.8"
Leg Length: 31.68"

I understand that simply taking measurements from the Scott site and trying to apply those to see what size might work for you can be difficult since every bike fits different and every individual is different. This bike is awesome so far. I haven't been able to ride it for a longer ride as of yet, but am planning on it tomorrow.

I'm using it as a cross trainer for road racing motorcycles.


----------



## skyliner1004

cross training for road racing motorcycles? what is that?

got a pic of your new bike?

Sun&Ski is also where my gf got her bike, looks like its one of the only places in the US that has rare Scott bikes.


----------



## JDuc

road racing motorcycles. Racing motorcycles on a road course. I'm not sure how else to explain it?

Ben Bostrom at the Yamaha Champions Riding School


----------



## atcha

thanks JDuc, hey I love your new bike! Hows it been? I thank you for the info you posted, would you mind measuring the height from the toptube to the ground for me please:aureola: About half way along I spose?


----------

